# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Chest Bulking

## chopper9451

my chest has always been my weaker point. Here is my chest day...
DB Flat 
DB Incline
BB Decline
DB Flys
Cable Decline Flys
Deep weighted Pushups

4-10 on all. last set fail on 5-8 usually. I get way soar and stronger but slow on the growth. im 6 weeks in Test-e 525ew

Im getting awesome results everywhere but I really wanted to get some growth in my chest durring this cycle.

----------


## amcon

ok, so you are doing 6 diff exercises:
how many set per ?

how long are you waiting between sets?

----------


## chopper9451

4 sets of 10 reps per exercise. on my last set i try to fail 5-8. My rest is usually 1min

----------


## xnotoriousx

Use this and you'll level up.

http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69

----------


## chopper9451

good video xnotoriousx. Now doing all those lifts 4 sets would be way to much chest training for one day would it not? For good growth how many diff lifts and sets should I be doing? Cause im just not getting the results i want out of my chest.

----------


## T.STEEL

> good video xnotoriousx. Now doing all those lifts 4 sets would be way to much chest training for one day would it not? For good growth how many diff lifts and sets should I be doing? Cause im just not getting the results i want out of my chest.



Yeah i think that is too much dude. you might be overtraining. I have always done an incline, flat press- dumbells or bench and some kind of a fly, 3 sets for each with lot of intensity. My chest is my strong point, always grows, could be a genetic factor though too.

----------


## T.STEEL

Maybe try a light warm up set for each and then do the heaviest weight that you can for 6-10 reps then drop like 10 pounds and hit it hard again, try to do the same reps you did for the first set or more. Thats what i have been doing lately, works good.

----------


## amcon

> Maybe try a light warm up set for each and then do the heaviest weight that you can for 6-10 reps then drop like 10 pounds and hit it hard again, try to do the same reps you did for the first set or more. Thats what i have been doing lately, works good.


all just what you like best but - i like more than 60 seconds between sets, more like 3 minutes

----------


## Shiftt101

I am the same as you man.. My weak point is my chest! But trying to build it up. I do flat bench 5 sets.. few minutes rest inbetween sets. then i do Incline bench 5 sets again, few minutes rest between sets. Then i go over to the peck dec, same thing, finish off with cable flys.. same thing again 5 sets.

----------


## KZRSOIZE

INCLINE INCLINE INCLINE FLYES FLYES FLYES....blast the upper and the rest will come..i had and i think alot of guys lack in chest, a friend of mine suggested inclines and flyes, a few months later and voila my chest was there....in fact i only do flat bb when i get bored, but typically its db incline press, flat db flyes, incline flyes, hammer incline, dips, and cable flyes with different variations, not in any specific order you choose. But hammer it, dont worry about weight your pushing but focus on chest contractions and form. if the gym is empty i will superset on exercise with another with lighter weights at a slower temple. try it bro, wish you luck and dont forget if you dont rest your chest it will not grow.

----------


## Emondo

> INCLINE INCLINE INCLINE FLYES FLYES FLYES....blast the upper and the rest will come..i had and i think alot of guys lack in chest, a friend of mine suggested inclines and flyes, a few months later and voila my chest was there....in fact i only do flat bb when i get bored, but typically its db incline press, flat db flyes, incline flyes, hammer incline, dips, and cable flyes with different variations, not in any specific order you choose. But hammer it, dont worry about weight your pushing but focus on chest contractions and form. if the gym is empty i will superset on exercise with another with lighter weights at a slower temple. try it bro, wish you luck and dont forget if you dont rest your chest it will not grow.


Great post

----------


## Bigzrs01

I'm with you KZR, dumbbell chest training will work wonders on your chest. Barbell is still good, but its better for strength training. Incline dumbbell flyes are by far my favorite. Really be sure to get a good stretch at the bottom of the fly...you'll love that painful stretching feeling, as it will pay off in a few weeks.

----------


## hankdiesel

My strongest point is my chest. Cut it down for four exercises and include weighted dips.

----------


## AltRockFan

If you're doing the same exercises week in and week out with the same number of sets and the same number of reps, your body WON'T adapt because it has no reason to. It already has adapted and knows what you're going to throw at it. You're already targeting all areas of the chest with the exercises you're doing, but try variations of the same exercises or completely different ones all together while still hitting all angles of the chest. Also, change up your set/rep numbers from time to time. Low weights and high reps one week then heavy the next. Throw in some drop down sets too. The key is to keep your muscles guessing so that they're constantly adapting (growing) to be able to manage what you're throwing at them. This applies to all muscle groups. Check your ego at the door too, as form takes priority over weight. It doesn't matter how much you're benching if your ass is coming off the bench (making it a decline bench press rather than a flat). Ever seen a roofer's forearm? It's huge, and he's only swinging a 3 lb. hammer. Don't worry about over-training too much either, unless you're doing all this while not eating anything and never getting any sleep. If you worry about it, it will become an excuse to not train as hard as you could. When your chest says to you that it's done, do one more exercise for a few sets. What the hell, even if it's super low weight. If you completely fatigue/deplete the muscles, they'll have to grow to better handle the next torture session. Hope this helps.

----------


## Ashop

> my chest has always been my weaker point. Here is my chest day...
> DB Flat 
> DB Incline
> BB Decline
> DB Flys
> Cable Decline Flys
> Deep weighted Pushups
> 
> 4-10 on all. last set fail on 5-8 usually. I get way soar and stronger but slow on the growth. im 6 weeks in Test-e 525ew
> ...


That routine should put some gains an anyones chest. How long you been running this chest routine?

----------


## JAYROD

> If you're doing the same exercises week in and week out with the same number of sets and the same number of reps, your body WON'T adapt because it has no reason to. It already has adapted and knows what you're going to throw at it. You're already targeting all areas of the chest with the exercises you're doing, but try variations of the same exercises or completely different ones all together while still hitting all angles of the chest. Also, change up your set/rep numbers from time to time. Low weights and high reps one week then heavy the next. Throw in some drop down sets too. The key is to keep your muscles guessing so that they're constantly adapting (growing) to be able to manage what you're throwing at them. This applies to all muscle groups. Check your ego at the door too, as form takes priority over weight. It doesn't matter how much you're benching if your ass is coming off the bench (making it a decline bench press rather than a flat). Ever seen a roofer's forearm? It's huge, and he's only swinging a 3 lb. hammer. Don't worry about over-training too much either, unless you're doing all this while not eating anything and never getting any sleep. If you worry about it, it will become an excuse to not train as hard as you could. When your chest says to you that it's done, do one more exercise for a few sets. What the hell, even if it's super low weight. If you completely fatigue/deplete the muscles, they'll have to grow to better handle the next torture session. Hope this helps.


great post! i am a firm believer in variety because it has just plain worked for me. use all movements that work for you, use bb's, db's, machines, low and high pulley movements, cables, supersets, rest pause, high intensity and high volume, ect, ect, ect. i never know what movements, the order, sets or reps i'm going to do beforehand because i like to go by feel. some guys will write down their workouts or go by what they see in a magazine because they want to be organized or whatever but i just don't like that feeling. they will do 3 sets of incline db and then sit there and wait 20 minutes to do flat bb because it's 6pm and the gym is packed.

----------


## Diamonds08

Yep. Less is more. If your chest is lagging, throwing in more sets or reps isn't going to help. In fact, it is more likely to hurt you. What you need to do is up the intensity. Do forced reps, rest pauses, drop sets, super sets and stuff like that. I think if you do those types of things you will see how few exercises/sets you need to do to smoke your chest.

----------


## jbm

Imho! 3 to 4 exercises will be enough. 
Have a good warm up set then 3 to 4 working sets 8 to 10 reps.

----------


## Cmlsu5618

> INCLINE INCLINE INCLINE FLYES FLYES FLYES....blast the upper and the rest will come..i had and i think alot of guys lack in chest, a friend of mine suggested inclines and flyes, a few months later and voila my chest was there....in fact i only do flat bb when i get bored, but typically its db incline press, flat db flyes, incline flyes, hammer incline, dips, and cable flyes with different variations, not in any specific order you choose. But hammer it, dont worry about weight your pushing but focus on chest contractions and form. if the gym is empty i will superset on exercise with another with lighter weights at a slower temple. try it bro, wish you luck and dont forget if you dont rest your chest it will not grow.


Definately, I have a hard time training my chest as well and all i've done lately are incline, flyes, and flat BB, and some cable flyes. Im moving up pretty gradually.

----------


## JucinNB

check out buddy talking on the phone at 20:41 and doing abs LOL

----------


## Deltasaurus

> my chest has always been my weaker point. Here is my chest day...
> DB Flat 
> DB Incline
> BB Decline
> DB Flys
> Cable Decline Flys
> Deep weighted Pushups
> 
> 4-10 on all. last set fail on 5-8 usually. I get way soar and stronger but slow on the growth. im 6 weeks in Test-e 525ew
> ...


way to much, your over-training chest

----------


## SuperLift

ditch the decline

----------


## StritationOrBust

Ditch the decline and the pushups. If you want mass do more weight, less reps, lest rest between sets. 90-120 seconds at most, you may not like it at first but you have to get used to it. Reps 6-8. 4 exercises is pleanty like this.

----------


## skeldno

i agree 6-8 is wot i will do if i can do more then 8 then i put on more weight.

I find flys are the best for me for some reason my pecs go made with flys! An instructor at a gym once told me not to bother as they aent very affective but with me they seem to be great!

----------


## skeldno

Oh yeah the instructor looked like he had never lifted in his life! lol

----------


## xnotoriousx

> Oh yeah the instructor looked like he had never lifted in his life! lol


haha i've been there before. All you can do is shake your head and move on.

----------


## british bulldog 1

you dont need decline, waste of time

----------


## Chance_Baby

i don't think i have a chest :Aajack:

----------


## lastrep1234

Ive been powerlifting for years, the guys who go heavy (arnold, franco, lou f, kevin L) and the list goes on and on , they built their thickness with heavy basic benching, you will not find any bodybuilder or weightlifter that benches 405lbs,(8 plates) and has a small chest--wont happen!! So set a goal on the bench and research bench programs, when your putting up big weight you'll have the mass your looking for!---takes time!!

----------


## strength_addict14

> Ive been powerlifting for years, the guys who go heavy (arnold, franco, lou f, kevin L) and the list goes on and on , they built their thickness with heavy basic benching, you will not find any bodybuilder or weightlifter that benches 405lbs,(8 plates) and has a small chest--wont happen!! So set a goal on the bench and research bench programs, when your putting up big weight you'll have the mass your looking for!---takes time!!


yep, overload your muscle groups

----------


## kickinit

alot of people wont agree, but DIPS are an awesome chest workout as well.

----------


## lastrep1234

AGREED, DIPS ARE ONE OF THE BEST, HELPED ME BREAK MANY POWER-LIFTING PLATEAUS, --cant disagree there!!

----------


## Da_Joker

> INCLINE INCLINE INCLINE FLYES FLYES FLYES....blast the upper and the rest will come..i had and i think alot of guys lack in chest, a friend of mine suggested inclines and flyes, a few months later and voila my chest was there....in fact i only do flat bb when i get bored, but typically its db incline press, flat db flyes, incline flyes, hammer incline, dips, and cable flyes with different variations, not in any specific order you choose. But hammer it, dont worry about weight your pushing but focus on chest contractions and form. if the gym is empty i will superset on exercise with another with lighter weights at a slower temple. try it bro, wish you luck and dont forget if you dont rest your chest it will not grow.


I would have to agree. Incline is king. There are days I do incline first. I recommend a variety on exersices and set, but definitely BB more for mass. Every now and then do a 2 - 20 rep set nice, slow and controlled concentrating on your chest. I bench way above 400 and it all started with incline. If your competing incline will make your whole chest look fuller. Good luck bro.

----------


## garythompson

flat bench is great for chest!

----------


## Friend

> Use this and you'll level up.
> 
> http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69


Great watch, very helpful.

----------


## garythompson

milos is the man!

----------


## SSGBlack

Thanks for the video link, im still learning and it explained things well for me.

----------


## (1*)

look up info on vince gironda and his ideas. a lot of people don't work out his ways because they can't leave their ego at the door but it's done wonders for me and some others i know. he had three mr. olympia's that trained under him and he wouldn't let them do regular press's.
he started them on dips only. and not normal ones but he had a version of his own.
search "gironda dips" start easy with them to avoid injury.
his next chest work out he would use is something he called the neck press. on a flat bench you lower the bar to the neck instead of the chest. have to use lighter weights. i didn't think much of this one until the day after i tried it. you'll see if you try. engine search it as well.
and yes, you are doing too many things for chest day.

----------


## bakie

> Use this and you'll level up.
> 
> http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69


I appreciate that link man... That is a wonderful theory to chest. You may have just solved my pec development issues  :Smilie:

----------


## thabeastmaster

merely including the inclines isnt enough....

its putting them FIRST that really makes the difference, that way you can push as much weight as possible while you are still fresh, and able to realy blast it

----------


## bakie

Also, doing the incline with perfect form is key. If you don't you are setting yourself up for some serious shoulder injuries down the line. That's the kind of stuff one takes years to recover from. Just my opinion though.

----------


## DSM4Life

> If you're doing the same exercises week in and week out with the same number of sets and the same number of reps, your body WON'T adapt because it has no reason to. It already has adapted and knows what you're going to throw at it. You're already targeting all areas of the chest with the exercises you're doing, but try variations of the same exercises or completely different ones all together while still hitting all angles of the chest. Also, change up your set/rep numbers from time to time. Low weights and high reps one week then heavy the next. Throw in some drop down sets too. The key is to keep your muscles guessing so that they're constantly adapting (growing) to be able to manage what you're throwing at them. This applies to all muscle groups. Check your ego at the door too, as form takes priority over weight. It doesn't matter how much you're benching if your ass is coming off the bench (making it a decline bench press rather than a flat). Ever seen a roofer's forearm? It's huge, and he's only swinging a 3 lb. hammer. Don't worry about over-training too much either, unless you're doing all this while not eating anything and never getting any sleep. If you worry about it, it will become an excuse to not train as hard as you could. When your chest says to you that it's done, do one more exercise for a few sets. What the hell, even if it's super low weight. If you completely fatigue/deplete the muscles, they'll have to grow to better handle the next torture session. Hope this helps.


Unless he keeps upping the weight.

----------


## amcon

> Ditch the decline and the pushups. If you want mass do more weight, less reps, lest rest between sets. 90-120 seconds at most, you may not like it at first but you have to get used to it. Reps 6-8. 4 exercises is pleanty like this.





> you dont need decline, waste of time


decline has been studied and said to hit more of the chest muscle that incline and flat... fyi

the key is hitting chest from dif angles and sufficent rest

steroids and diet help too

----------


## bakie

> Use this and you'll level up.
> 
> http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69


I just put this knowledge to action in the gym today... You wouldn't believe the difference, yes I was ridiculed a bit cause I was doing really low weight. Wow, the way it pump my chest though. I would suggest anyone who wants to build a chest to take look into that link. The man knows his stuff.

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> 4 sets of 10 reps per exercise. on my last set i try to fail 5-8. My rest is usually 1min


Try 3 sets of 5-8 of heavy ass weighted sets.You will need a spotter. Dont forget diet!

----------


## kickinit

> look up info on vince gironda and his ideas. a lot of people don't work out his ways because they can't leave their ego at the door but it's done wonders for me and some others i know. he had three mr. olympia's that trained under him and he wouldn't let them do regular press's.
> he started them on dips only. and not normal ones but he had a version of his own.
> search "gironda dips" start easy with them to avoid injury.
> his next chest work out he would use is something he called the neck press. on a flat bench you lower the bar to the neck instead of the chest. have to use lighter weights. i didn't think much of this one until the day after i tried it. you'll see if you try. engine search it as well.
> and yes, you are doing too many things for chest day.


damn I have been doing this for about 5 yrs now, never knew someone invented it haha. I do my body at a 100% right angle and then do it, concentration on not dipping foward. I do dips another way too beside traditional, I push my legs and butt is far behind me as possible and then dip its very nice as well.

----------


## kickinit

> Try 3 sets of 5-8 of heavy ass weighted sets.You will need a spotter. Dont forget diet!


I was never big into weighted dips, but what do you consider HEAVY ASS weight? I do 1, 45lb plate for 12 warmup, and then another 45lb plate for 2 sets of 10. I would add more weight, but with the 90lbs its hard to get the belt on my fat ass haha.... Do you do with with the dumbell or plates?

----------


## Dukkit

> INCLINE INCLINE INCLINE FLYES FLYES FLYES....blast the upper and the rest will come..i had and i think alot of guys lack in chest, a friend of mine suggested inclines and flyes, a few months later and voila my chest was there....in fact i only do flat bb when i get bored, but typically its db incline press, flat db flyes, incline flyes, hammer incline, dips, and cable flyes with different variations, not in any specific order you choose. But hammer it, dont worry about weight your pushing but focus on chest contractions and form. if the gym is empty i will superset on exercise with another with lighter weights at a slower temple. try it bro, wish you luck and dont forget if you dont rest your chest it will not grow.


actually nark found some research stating that the upper chest muscles get worked just as much on decline chest presses as they do on incline chest presses

so techinically youd want to focus on decline... which would work alot more of the chest (upper, lower, inner) 
with your grip being closer then shoulder width. 

instead of upper which works less (upper)


but i throw all 3 in my regimen. flat, incline, decline ( i usually use weighted dips instead of actual decline bench though)

----------


## Dukkit

> decline has been studied and said to hit more of the chest muscle that incline and flat... fyi
> 
> the key is hitting chest from dif angles and sufficent rest
> 
> steroids and diet help too


ahh you beat me too it

thats what i get for not readin the whole thread

lol

----------


## eatrainrest

hittig different muscle fibers using different rep ranges/exercises/ rep ranges periodically followed by great diet will allow for muscle growth and that is the key.. plain and simple.. kinda

----------


## wanabeMASSIVE!

> I was never big into weighted dips, but what do you consider HEAVY ASS weight? I do 1, 45lb plate for 12 warmup, and then another 45lb plate for 2 sets of 10. I would add more weight, but with the 90lbs its hard to get the belt on my fat ass haha.... Do you do with with the dumbell or plates?


For mass productoin i would go for dbell,reason being is you could strain it by tensing the muscle on final point of movment to get pure tension.

Try btween 50 to 60 lbs on both sides to get atleast 4-6 reps of 3, do this with all excersises and you will increas mass. u will need a spotter! you really need to get outa the "comfort zone" to increas power and muscle, personally if i can do 12 reps of 3 without burning with a particular weight i move up 2.1/2 to 5kgs hevier, hope it helps.

----------


## dstate52

> Use this and you'll level up.
> 
> http://thefitshow.tv/index.php?optio...son1&Itemid=69


This is a sick workout video... Milos is one of the best

----------


## lovbyts

Like it has been stated, FORM is 90%. I notice the most pump from doing light weight really slow with perfect form like in the vidoe. If I dont use perfect form it's my arms that get pumped/burned, not my chest.
Yes it's hard to leave the ego at the door but after I decided a few moths ago to play with some 100 lb dumbbells and throw them up a few times on bench my shoulder has been giving me problems ever since.  :Frown:  Didnt hurt at the time, wasn't heavy but now  :Frown: 
I think I will stick with light weight and slow burning reps for a while...

----------


## dstate52

> Like it has been stated, FORM is 90%. I notice the most pump from doing light weight really slow with perfect form like in the vidoe. If I dont use perfect form it's my arms that get pumped/burned, not my chest.
> Yes it's hard to leave the ego at the door but after I decided a few moths ago to play with some 100 lb dumbbells and throw them up a few times on bench my shoulder has been giving me problems ever since.  Didnt hurt at the time, wasn't heavy but now 
> I think I will stick with light weight and slow burning reps for a while...


 yeah man i am def. with you concerning the form. However i try to make it around 6-8 reps where i am failing within those reps. I've been doing this workout for a while and i get crazy chest pumps.

----------


## ninesecz

to much decline IMO I always use negative reps and forced reps when i want to add some thickness to my chest! chest is my genetically gifted bodypart though
I do 4 X flat 10-12
4 X Incl Dumbells 8-12
2 X Decline BArbell 15
3X semi incline dumbells 10-12
3X dec seck 12-15

----------

